# General > Technical Support >  White Screen

## pig whisperer

every so often the screen on my laptop goes white do I need to panic, is it as bad as the blue screen of death any suggestions, thanks

----------


## dx100uk

sounds like a display driver Issue or backlite issue.

how about running something like glary utils

dx

----------


## pig whisperer

thanks for that however I'm a tekno twit, fortunately it now seems to have stopped, if it starts again will be in touch cheers

----------

